# Cmx8gx3m2a1600c9 & cmx8gx3m2b1600c9?



## GamerXII (12. August 2011)

Hallo, meine frage bezieht sich auf diese 2 schon oben genannten RAM Kits, _CMX8GX3M2A1600C9_ und _CMX8GX3M2B1600C9_, gibt es da bei diesen irgendwelche unterschiede? 
Funktionieren diese auch Problemlos mit einem AMD System?

AMD PII X6 1090T
Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H


----------



## Bluebeard (13. August 2011)

im prinzip ja - die Chips sind unterschiedlich!

Die laufen für gewöhnlich auch auf AMDs


----------



## GamerXII (13. August 2011)

also dürften diese leistungs technisch keine wirklichen unterschied haben, oder? weil man auf der Internetseite von euch nix von diesem RAM finden kann.

Danke


----------



## Bluebeard (13. August 2011)

Ne - das ist nur auf die Chiprevision bezogen!


----------



## 3mbryoyo (4. Oktober 2011)

hm 
wieso sind die Module unterschiedlich teuer, wenn dich die Leistung gleich ist?


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Oktober 2011)

Das ist recht einfach - die neuere Revision ist da, die alte ist nicht verfügbar - ergo ist die Nachfrage entsprechend da man bei Nachrüstungen gerne die selbe Charge möchte. Nicht untypisch


----------

